# What size collar for a cocker spaniel? Where to buy one?



## muffinino (9 December 2009)

Hi all

Bit of background first. My auntie was recently given a lovely black cocker spaniel, Jet, as a sort of rescue. The original owners were a couple with two boys, but sadly the wife died unexpectedly of a heart attack in their home 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 The two boys didnt want to live there anymore so live with their nan and the husband didnt have time to look after the dog as he was working full time. They were very sad to give the dog up but he knew it was for the best as she lost her Welsh Springer a couple of years ago, so wanted another dog, and has horses on her own land so theres plenty of room for Jet to run around etc.

Anyway, the boys sometimes come round to play with and walk the dog, so I want to get her a collar he could wear for special occasions like that. I have found a couple online that does all sorts of colour combinations and have decided on which colours I would like but havent a clue about sizes! Obviously, I cant ring her up and ask her to measure the dogs neck (she may get suspicious, lol), so roughly what size would you say a cocker spaniel would be  Im thinking a medium if its general sizes? To complicate things, the one site I found has very precise sizes  from 10  30 going up an inch at a time! He wasnt quite fully grown when I last saw him but fully grown Id think hed be around the same size as her Springer was. Any ideas? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I dont know what kind of quality the ones Im looking at are, so just in case, does anybody know of a good site for them? I preferably wanted leather with a bit of colour (but would be willing to look at plain, good quality ones), or even one that has the name/number on it, though if not I will be getting a tag to go on the collar


----------



## Spudlet (9 December 2009)

Henry's neck is approximately 36cm around.


----------



## muffinino (9 December 2009)

Whew, that was quick, thanks 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Did you know that or did you get the tape measure out especially for me (no doubt getting funny looks off Henry as you did it 
	
	
		
		
	


	








)?


----------



## s4sugar (9 December 2009)

16" for a small cocker or 18" for a strapping one.

I use slim nylon collars with metal buckles as the clip type are not reliable. Unfortunately many of the shed type stores only stock the adjustable clip type as they don't need so many sizes.

By law a dog should wear athe owners name and location. I accept that working dogs don't wear collars for safety reasons but all other dogs should have well fitting ones and half checks or slip collars should only be used with a lead attached.


----------



## muffinino (9 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
16" for a small cocker or 18" for a strapping one.

I use slim nylon collars with metal buckles as the clip type are not reliable. Unfortunately many of the shed type stores only stock the adjustable clip type as they don't need so many sizes.

By law a dog should wear athe owners name and location. I accept that working dogs don't wear collars for safety reasons but all other dogs should have well fitting ones and half checks or slip collars should only be used with a lead attached. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for that; I think I'll order a 17'' and hopefully that will be fine!

He's not a working dog and will just be walked/in the fileds with it on. I intend on getting a tag to go on the collar and it will be a 'normal' round leather one, not any kind of slip or anything, so no worries there


----------



## Equus Leather (9 December 2009)

I'll prob get in trouble for this, but maybe check out this website for dog collars.....all handmade and hand stitched....

www.equusleather.co.uk


----------



## muffinino (9 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I'll prob get in trouble for this, but maybe check out this website for dog collars.....all handmade and hand stitched....

www.equusleather.co.uk 

[/ QUOTE ]

I may just do that


----------

